

Office for iPhone and Android phones is now completely free - pcj
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/03/27/office-iphone-android-phones-now-free-home-use-office-365-subscription-longer-required/?fromcat=all

======
marwei
I don't have office suites on my tablet because I don't type on tablets,
whether they're free or not.

